# Nikon Buckmaster 6-18x40



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Nikon Buckmaster that is a 6-18x40. Nikoplex reticle. Comes with the original tall turrets and a set of target turrets. Includes a 4 inch sunshade. Scope is in great shape. Holds point of impact. You can see pictures on KSL.com Classifieds under scopes/optics. $275.00 Ad number 42849828. Pick up and cash only. Willing to work on the price especially if you have to drive some distance. Thanks for looking.
You can call e at 801-931-8029.

Lol. Added some pics. I have no idea how they ended up upside down.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I may be interested in this for my 22-250. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bdub said:


> I may be interested in this for my 22-250.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You gonna throw in some coffee?-O,-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> You gonna throw in some coffee?-O,-


Just for you Big Guy . Lol.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump. Added pictures.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump


----------

